# Browers Opening the Closing Immediately



## neondestroyer15

I've been having trouble opening brave. I've had brave for a while, and it used to work perfectly, but now it'll just flash on my screen and close immediately. I've tried chrome, but it does the same thing. There is this though, Microsoft Edge works, but I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. I've tried the sfc /scannow code in command prompt, but it didn't fix brave or chrome. Also, I did reinstall brave, but it still won't work. I'm not sure if windows is blocking it or if I have a virus of some sorts, but if you have a solution to this problem, please let me know. Thanks!


----------

